# Hotel Charged Before Staying



## roker (15 Apr 2013)

Not sure if I can name the hotel. December I booked 2 rooms for my family in a large hotel complex in Dublin and I paid my deposit by Visa. The booking is for July next. I found out by chance today they have just a few days ago deducted the full balance amount for the stay from my credit card, approx €1,000. I have contacted Visa by telephone who presently will not take action and said I must contact the hotel first and sent them correspondence which I have done. The full payment is an unauthorised transaction because I will have not approved it until I stay. I would have thought Visa would be red hot on this sort of transaction. I will keep this updated, hopefully Visa will sort it out, I think the next step is the Financial Regulator ?


----------



## Joe_90 (15 Apr 2013)

I had 2 fraudulent transactions on my credit card and Bank of Ireland Credit Card services refunded them straight away once I confirmed that the transactions were not made by me.

You need to contact the hotel to see what the story is, it might be an admin error which they will refund. If not then go back to the card provider.  Did you check your booking dates?


----------



## roker (15 Apr 2013)

The hotel said we agreed at the time of booking to pay the full charge, but why did they take a deposit? and why wait a few months for the full payment? i think it is because they are in receivership. Its not a fraudulent transaction its unapproved until I stay there, booking date are correct July


----------



## peteb (16 Apr 2013)

How is it unapproved if it stated they would take the full balance before you stay?


----------



## Bronte (16 Apr 2013)

roker said:


> The hotel said we agreed at the time of booking to pay the full charge, but why did they take a deposit?


 
Well either you did or didn't agree to pay the full charge.  What does your booking confirmation say in relation to this?  That's the first place to start.  

Very lucky you've used a credit card as that certainly will give you some protection.


----------



## Sandals (16 Apr 2013)

personally i have found hotels give better service when you pay on checkout.


----------



## roker (16 Apr 2013)

Bronte, I did not agree at the time of booking, what hotel does this?


----------



## Leo (16 Apr 2013)

What confirmation did you get of terms & conditions? What does the hotel website say? What cancellation policy did you agree to?

You need to sort this out with the hotel. Failing that, you need to talk to a solicitor or look at taking an action in the small claims court.


----------



## oldnick (16 Apr 2013)

did you book/pay over phone or internet ? Leo's point about website is important because they may have something in small print that says you agreed to pay full balance(like airlines)

(though a booking condition may not always be enforceable if deemed unfair,unreasonable and/or is not clearly legible)


----------



## roker (16 Apr 2013)

Booked over the phone, nothing in writing.


----------



## Jim2007 (16 Apr 2013)

roker said:


> Booked over the phone, nothing in writing.



So you don't even have a confirmation of the booking?


----------



## roker (16 Apr 2013)

Correct, they took my deposit, that would seem quite normal


----------



## ANORAKPHOBIA (16 Apr 2013)

If you are worried about the hotel being in receivership maybe you could cancel and get your money back. Under most cancellation policy Ts&Cs you should get most of your money back at this time for a July booking. I would be very wary of paying any substantial sums up front to any company in receivership.


----------



## Bronte (17 Apr 2013)

I would print out now the terms and conditions from their website (in case it changes). 

It's very important that people do their bookings by email. Always try and leave a paper trail. And always ask for their terms and conditions.

Roker you asked me who does this, money up front.  For my summer holidays in a rental I pay a deposit on booking and full amount a month before.  For hotels I've seen on website offers for rooms cheaper if you pay up front, and no show is non refundable sometimes.  Some hotels allow a no show 24 hours beforehand.  It depends on the hotel.  I don't think I've ever paid a deposit to a hotel, maybe when it's a large amount at peak season in July/August they request this.


----------

